# sour cream



## Tim59 (Apr 14, 2016)

can you make sour cream with goat milk


----------



## cfuhrer (Jun 11, 2013)

If you can get enough cream separated/skimmed from it, yes.


----------



## MommaR (Sep 8, 2018)

Late to the question, however, if you don’t have cream and the cultures you can make a wonderful substitute by clabbering milk - everyone who had some at my house thought it was sour cream. 
Milk your goats in the AM and set a quart size amount in a warm place in an open container. I personally set mine in the oven as it’s not turned on in the summer as well as no flies and it’s not in the way. You’ll see by the next morning the milk has separated into two layers. Leave it another day and it’s separated into three layers. Scoop out the top and strain. Once it’s as “dry” as you like you can use as is for cottage cheese or beat with a mixer and use for sour cream. The second layer is whey and the third layer (I’ve read yet haven’t tried myself) is a type of yogurt.


----------



## doc- (Jun 26, 2015)

I always wondered, why does store-bought sour cream have an expiration date on it? It's already sour, right?


----------



## 4tu (Jul 24, 2018)

What I always wondered is how anyone considered Vegemite edible and how can you tell if it is gone bad since it doesn't look or smell different whether its good or bad.


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

Can you do the same with bought cow milk?


----------



## IndyDave (Jul 17, 2017)

Forcast said:


> Can you do the same with bought cow milk?


It has been a long time since I milked a cow but I don't remember anything coming out stamped with a date, so it must be good forever!


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

4tu said:


> What I always wondered is how anyone considered Vegemite edible and how can you tell if it is gone bad since it doesn't look or smell different whether its good or bad.


If the dog won't eat it.....


----------

